# Corn on the cob - how to serve butter?



## legend_018 (Aug 23, 2008)

I hope corn goes into this category.
We are having a cookout today and have decided to boil the corn on the side burner. I've already shucked the corn.

What is the best way to serve the butter for the corn at a cookout?
There will be about 14 people here.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 23, 2008)

I know you didn't ask, but I'm going to mention it anyway.  Once the water comes to a boil I throw in the corn and only cook for 5 minutes.  The corn is crisp, fresh, and mighty tasty this way.  I have had corn boiled to death and it sticks to your teeth and tastes like really bad frozen corn.

OK - I just toss mine in a casserole type dish and roll around in the butter when I use butter.  Otherwise I just put the stick of butter out solely for the corn and let people twist their corn on it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 23, 2008)

This might be too late for you, but one of the handiest little gadgets I've found for serving buttered corn to a crowd is what I guess you'd call a "butter pusher"?  It's a square plastic tube with a plunger the size of a stick of butter.  Butter goes in one end along with plunger & comes out the other (corn-curve-shaped) end with the perfect amount the butterer wants to rub over his corn.  They're really cheap & can be found in many store houseware departments.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 23, 2008)

i would put out a stick or use the pusher.  both mentioned above.

I enjoy some buffalo corn.

boil the cob, put some pats of butter and cover is hot suace.  wrap in tin foil and throw in the oven or on the grill till the butter melts a bit.  the hot suace and butter get absored into the corn.  so good.

I usually do it with the left over stuff.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 23, 2008)

what kitchenelf says...it's a cookout not formal dining; go for it!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 23, 2008)

If you don't have the push up butter thing that was mentioned then either let people spread it on themselves or show them how we do it sometimes and slather the butter on the bread and then roll your corn around the folded bread slice.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 23, 2008)

What I do sometimes is melt butter in a small bowl and use a small silicone brush and brush the butter on.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 23, 2008)

i just put out the butter and let everyone do their own. they know how much they like. also salt , seasoned salt and pepper. 

i cook mine in the micro. very quick and doesn't boil out all the goodness

babe


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 23, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> What I do sometimes is melt butter in a small bowl and use a small silicone brush and brush the butter on.


 
 I do the same. You can also use compound butters to put on your corn.


----------



## legend_018 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. I ended up microwaving 2 sticks in the microwave in a bowl and served it with a basting type brush. Worked GREAT.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 23, 2008)

I stumbled on to this my niece took and buttered a heel of bread quite heavey and just rolled the corn in the heal and passed the heel to the next worked fine and no dish to clean.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 24, 2008)

Dave Hutchins said:


> I stumbled on to this my niece took and buttered a heel of bread quite heavey and just rolled the corn in the heal and passed the heel to the next worked fine and no dish to clean.



That would most definitely NOT work for me....I'd butter my corn then eat the bread!


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2008)

lol elf yeah you would i can see it now


----------

